# Two Free Mosaic Knit Dishcloth Patterns



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've had a few people pm and ask me about these two free patterns for mosaic colorwork dishcloths that I posted a long time ago, so I thought it might be time to post them again! 

This is absolutely the easiest way to do colorwork, as you only work one color and slip the other, every two rows. Then you switch. No carrying yarn across the back or worrying about "floats"-- none of that! This is an easy slip stitch method that produces a great double-thick fabric which is perfect for kitchen cloths. Use dishcloth cotton and choose two colors that have a lot of contrast, (such as anything and white.)

You will be able to download the files directly using the "download" button below each photo. Enjoy!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, these are terrific!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

thank you , they are beautiful , &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## texascranes2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you these are awesome!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you. Such an easy way to make some awesome patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you. I downloaded the second one when you posted it before. I don't know how I missed the first one. They are both beautiful.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you so much; going on a trip--think these will be my long-drive knitting projects!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you! They are amazing! I can't wait to start. My dad loves hand knitted cloths, and Father's Day is coming up.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks. I just love knitting dishcloths.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How nice.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks so much, this will give me good practice for my color knitting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! This will be my first dishcloth to make.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns; I love these!


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Much! These are just what I have been looking for.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such interesting designs! Thanks!


----------

